# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  wow, this sucks

## Big

I ordered a carbon fiber hood for one of my project cars, it came in today. big box, only around 20lbs, I pick it up and my left bicep tears all the way across. I got back from ER a little while ago, they do surgery day after tomorrow. as soon as it tore I knew what happened, I just couldn't believe that's how I tore it  :Frown:

----------


## MaNiCC

Im sorry to hear that. i wish you a speedy recovery

----------


## Big

they said they will drill hole(s) in the bone below my elbow, pull the ligaments down and thread them through, then put titanium caps on the ligaments to keep them from pulling through. will be 90 days before I can start lifting with it again.

----------


## MaNiCC

You in the states big? Hope your insurance covers it

----------


## Big

no insurance right now, I'll be paying payments forever

----------


## FireGuy

Damn Big, sorry to hear that. I remember Vince Taylor tore his warming up with 10lb DB's. Get well soon.

----------


## Big

Thanks guys. My 13 year old boy carried it in for me, how humiliating.

----------


## CMonkey

Sorry to hear...wishing you a speedy recovery.

----------


## PC650

sorry to hear bro...

----------


## MuscleScience

That stinks bad Big, the good thing is that it should heal pretty good and you will be back to training in no time.

----------


## Big

I didn't even get to install the new hood yet lol

----------


## MuscleScience

> I didn't even get to install the new hood yet lol


You at least got the lifters done on the vette didnt you... :Hmmmm:

----------


## Big

I put the big block vette on the back burner for now, started tearing the '64 Stingray down for a frame-off, and picked up a Grand-Touring RX8 for my first ricer project. That's what the hood is for.

----------


## marcus300

What a pisser, hope all goes well with surgery and recovery.

----------


## Big

thanks marcus. I'm full of pain killers and it isn't even taking the edge off, I feel like there is a red hot coal in my bicep.

----------


## marcus300

ergggggggggg sounds nasty  :Frown:

----------


## lovbyts

No fvckn way. OMG that sucks. Why the hell does this stuff happen to us/you, someone who works so hard to make gains, get in shape and then something so little can set you back for months if not years.

I honestly will pray for a speedy recovery. Time to get a good supply of HGH on hand....

I worry about something like that happening all the time, trust me.
Do you think it could have anything to do with the muscles/tendons being dry due to test or another AAS like whinny?

I hope you know whatever you do DONT put heat on it. Use Ice. Even though there is nothing to heal until after the surgery you still dont want to much blood going to it, it will cause more swelling and pain.,

I use vicodine. It only takes the edge off pain for me, what are you using?

No insurance SUCKS. Any way to get around that? I dont understand how these people who dont have insurance or money can get everything under the sun done for free. You know if you where an illegal it's all free.... I would go to another er and LIE about who you are, say no job, from ???? etc. Really I would consider it. We all pay for these people who dont put anything into our system anyways and only suck us dry. You pay taxes like most of them dont.

----------


## Big

good call on the heat, I'm using ice. they sent me home pumped full of morphine and gave me a script of lortabs. I go back tomorrow for the pre-surgery bs. doubt I sleep tonight as bad as this hurts.

----------


## lovbyts

Really really to hear about all this Big.  :Frown: 
I dont know what is up with Morphine. I have always heard such great stuff about it and was given some about 3 years ago when I ruptured L5 and was pretty much paralized from the waist down for 2 weeks pre surgery. They also gave me a prescription for it. It did nothing for me  :Frown: 
3 750 mg vicodine, 2 Valium and some morphine I could sleep but still not walk/stand.

What do you think the cause of the rip was? Obviously not over lifting. I know it's usually the little/simple things that get you/us but they normally say it was ready to go, the damage was already done.

Do you think it might have been pre damaged or dry? Where you doing any cutting at the time?

----------


## Big

I actually have been taking it easy for a couple months, the doc speculated that it was just time for it to let go.

----------


## lovbyts

I have to say if I every (Knock on wood) had something like that happen to me I would be setting up my shoulder ortho surgery I need and my back fusion at the same time. Get it all done at once so I dont have 3x the recovery. LOL

I hope to have to live with the back pain and slight shoulder discomfort for many more years.

----------


## Big

I'm trying to keep my chin up, my legs have been lacking a bit so once I'm able I'll use the time to hit legs hard.

----------


## lovbyts

> I'm trying to keep my chin up, my legs have been lacking a bit so once I'm able I'll use the time to hit legs hard.


Good attitude. You can still do legs and abs, get really cut and have a great 6pk for summer  :Smilie: 

DONT rush the recovery or push it. Pain is there for a reason. It would suck 2x as much to re tear it.

----------


## Swifto

Did you ice it straight away?

Keep with the heat, it will aid in the repaire of damaged muscle fibres. Take something for the swelling too.

I have a friend of a friend that ripped his bicep (here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls9EygRn_3c). He was back lifting heavy ass weights in no time at all. They usually heel very well, but may look a little strange.

----------


## Big

I iced it within 10 minutes of the injury, and I took ibuprofen hoping to aid in swelling.

----------


## lovbyts

Get well soon
I hope it's not your right arm.  :Aajack: 


[IMG]http://www.meds4u.eu/gal_images/200***30133555.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lovbyts



----------


## Big

it's my left, so I can still "rough up the suspect" lol

----------


## terraj

be a long 3 months, hang tough big fella.

----------


## Moosedog

shit big thats crap  :Frown:  

feel for ya man! I am waiting a scan on my shoulder to see what I need.

I know how you feel mate, good attitude on the legs though!!

Stay strong

----------


## jbm

for my big Bro!

get well soon!

----------


## jbm



----------


## Big

I went in for pre-op today, the EKG showed atrial fibrillation, so they postponed the surgery until I can get an appointment with a cardiologist and go from there 
 :Frown:

----------


## MaNiCC

> I went in for pre-op today, the EKG showed atrial fibrillation, so they postponed the surgery until I can get an appointment with a cardiologist and go from there


Fvk Bro. Keep your head up

----------


## ghettoboyd

sorry to hear of your bad luck bro....goodluck in recovery.....

----------


## Big

thanks guys. whatever doesn't kill me makes me stronger.

----------


## lovbyts

> I went in for pre-op today, the EKG showed atrial fibrillation, so they postponed the surgery until I can get an appointment with a cardiologist and go from there


I was going to make a joke buy maybe it would be in bad taste. :Chairshot: 

Honestly that is no big deal. MANY people have it and never even know it. It just means they have to monitor you more closely when they knock you out for the surgery and want to have a heart doctor on board or on call JUST in case there is a problem. No worries.

----------


## Big

> I was going to make a joke buy maybe it would be in bad taste.
> 
> Honestly that is no big deal. MANY people have it and never even know it. It just means they have to monitor you more closely when they knock you out for the surgery and want to have a heart doctor on board or on call JUST in case there is a problem. No worries.


that's good to know.
what sux is the surgery was scheduled for tomorrow and they canceled for now. I want to get it behind me so recovery can begin.

----------


## Moosedog

> I went in for pre-op today, the EKG showed atrial fibrillation, so they postponed the surgery until I can get an appointment with a cardiologist and go from there


dam mate! so sorry about you crapy news. Hope they sort it all soon for you and good luck

----------


## brokendown

Good luck with your recovery, maybe something good came from the arm injury ,since they found a problem with your ticker.

----------


## wagner262

dang that sucks makes my 6 weeks in a full arm cast not seem so bad, good luck bro on the surgery 

on another note good choice on a 64' big block  :Big Grin:

----------


## Big

the 502 is in my '79, the '64 has a 327, although I do have a 427 I've considered putting in it. Trouble with the '64 is there is no room for meaty tires and there is no way I would cut it up.

----------


## lovbyts

What's the update? You just taking it easy still or did you see the heart doctor yet? Anything scheduled???

How are you feeling? Any miracle cure yet????

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

Hope u get better soon bro.. i had a injury once..not gud!

----------


## Big

had cardiologist appointment Friday, he put me on 2 different meds and ordered a bunch of tests for day after tomorrow, said he should be able to get me stabilized enough to have the arm surgery Wednesday.

----------


## enigma10

Don't let this stop you man ! recover ! even if it takes awhile ! god speed !!

----------


## lovbyts

We will be thinking about you; praying it all goes well and you recover quickly.

----------


## Big

Had several tests yesterday, cardiologist said my heart was too weak and would not authorize today's surgery. I met with him today and explained that according to the orthopedic surgeon, there is a small window of time in which they can save the muscle, so he loaded me up with several medicines and reluctantly agreed to allow surgery for Friday. My blood pressure has been crazy high for the last week, and I've noticed some chest pain when I get stressed and I get tired and winded very easily. He has ordered more tests, but basically said my heart is very weak and barely pumping. He was very matter-of-fact about it, almost comical. He said (in a thick hindu accent) "think of the heart like a car engine that powers you. some engines go for 100,000 miles, some wear out at 50,000. yours wore out at 50,000." I wasn't really sure what to say to that, and couldn't help but wonder if I had health insurance or was wealthy if he would present me with options, but he pretty much left it at that.

----------


## 6ft5

Dang BIG, I'm praying for you man. I know a bunch of peeps w a weeker heart and all have made it out good. I'm talken 2 lung biopsies, reconstuctive spine stuff. And more. Hope all goes well!

----------


## shortybrolick

stay strong man

----------


## terraj

At least you are finding this out now and not dropping dead while doing a set...


So the arm injury happened for a reason huh

----------


## Big

thanks for the encouragement guys




> At least you are finding this out now and not dropping dead while doing a set...
> 
> 
> So the arm injury happened for a reason huh


^ that's exactly the way I'm looking at it, everything happens for a reason, had I not torn the bicep no telling when I would have went to a doctor to get checked out.

----------


## terraj

May I ask if your family has any histroy of heart health issues?

----------


## brokendown

Sometimes I don't think the translation from a Docs view point to the patient is very clear ,especially from some foreign docs , and I doubt that he knows your true mental strength.

I do think that sometimes your mental outlook plays a big role in your recovery, even more so when its your heart,try to push any worries you have out of your head( I know you cant completely) dont stress about medical bills ,you can take care of those after your well.

Your just going in for a tune-up, that may improve your health beyond anything you've had before.

----------


## jimmy29

I haven't been a member on here for long,but it does sadden me to hear of the trouble your having,hopefully you can have a healthy & strong recovery.

----------


## BJJ

Just saw this thread.

Sorry to read it throughout, I wish you a prompt recovery and in my humble and uneducated view you should pay more attention to your heart from now on than to your bicep.

Good Luck

----------


## Big

> May I ask if your family has any histroy of heart health issues?


yes, my mom had a heart attack at 35 and continues to have health issues, and both of my brothers and my sister (I'm the youngest) have blood pressure issues. My dad has high blood pressure, but his didn't develop till he was in his 60's.

----------


## Igifuno

Did you have your surgury yet? How'd it go if so?

IG

----------


## Big

I just got home, had the surgery today, was outpatient but was there for 16 hours. the surgery itself took about 2.5 hours, most of the time was spent with them trying to get bp under control, it went haywire. arm hurts like hell but the surgeon said it went really well and at least as far as the arm goes I can make a full recovery. when I checked in bp was 138/108, they got ready to release me and it was 230/128. they started pumping me full of meds and several hours later it dropped to 131/78. I still have standing appointments with the cardiologist to sort the heart issue, today was about the arm. while I was laying there they brought in an older man, I'd guess 60's, overweight but in good spirits. he had slipped with a chainsaw and tore into his leg. they had tried to save it to no avail, so today they amputated it above the knee. he was in the bed next to me, he was an amazing guy. his spirits were so high and his attitude was so good it was a blessing to meet him. he said that God never gives anyone more than they can handle, so once he gets a plate full of pork chops he'll be fine. even in pain I had to chuckle.

----------


## terraj

Wow those are some high BP numbers.

I take cayenne pepper for BP, it works better then any supps I have seen and it works fast....but I guess they have you on some meds fulltime now.

Good luck with the cardiologist.

----------


## cobra305

Good to hear everything went well with the surgery best of luck with your recovery.

----------


## Igifuno

Good stuff Big.. its funny how life puts things into perspective sometimes isn't it? Its usually right on time too. Glad to hear the sugury went well and hopefully you can easily get that bp under control. All the best brutha. 

IG

----------


## Matt

Glad all went well bro, now rest and get mended....

----------


## marcus300

Hope recovery is fast and chill out lets get that BP down  :Smilie:

----------


## j4ever41

Hope you have a speedy and full recovery brotha!

----------


## bladerunner9

Oh damn... I wish you speedy recovery Big.

----------


## cybernox

It could have been worse during the workout. Like Terraj said everything happens for a reason. 

If it wasn't injury .. your heart + BP could have done more damage. With this injury you got to know about the weak heart + BP stuff. Maybe God got you injured to make sure you care for your major problems ( heart and BP). 

As you are already injured and would take 2 to 3 months. I'd suggest you start with Breathing exercises ( Indian style Yoga Breathing exercise or Japanese Style Breathing). Both these will help in aid your heart with Oxygen + make it stronger.

I've seen people thinking Breathing exercise is for old ppl. But In reality its basic of life. 

Take care Man. Slow down if needed. But Stay with us.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Big

my heartrate and bp are still all over the place, I have several tests scheduled for the coming week. If I should drop off the board please keep my family in your prayers for those who believe.

----------


## cybernox

> my heartrate and bp are still all over the place, I have several tests scheduled for the coming week. If I should drop off the board please keep my family in your prayers for those who believe.


We all are with you. And you aint going anywhere. You are strong enough to make it.

----------


## redz

Good luck with your recovery,take care of yourself!

----------


## Big

I got my splint off now, wow my left arm is tiny compared to my right. I was shocked to see how much size I've lost in a few weeks. Thank God for muscle memory, I'll need it.

----------


## lovbyts

Yes it's scarry how fast the muscle shrinks due to inactivity. I know before my back surgery my legs went from ALWAYS being good genetically even without working them to chicken legs in 2 weeks due to not walking. 
My calves where GONE...  :Frown: 

DAMN about the guy with the chainsaw. I wonder if his spirits where high due to the morphine? I cant imagine being OK with that. I use to cut wood for several years, walking up/down logs, log piles 15 ft high, had logs roll out from under me or spring up while I was standing on them cutting.
I still count my blessing but I was ALWAYS very aware of the sharp end and ready to toss it at any given time due to slipping or??? I had seen enough gore movies I did not want to get cut like that.

I hope your recovery is quick. Keep us posted. What are you pain meds? Mine have always been vicodine after surgery.

----------


## Big

> What are you pain meds? Mine have always been vicodine after surgery.


they started me on lortab 10's which didn't touch it, then gave me percocet. for the first 3 days after surgery the pain got worse and worse every day, hurting as much as I could imagine then being worse the next day. after the third day, it started hurting drastically less each day, now it's 8 days after surgery and I'm only taking ibuprofen 800mg every 4-6 hours. the pain is maybe 2 out of a scale of 10 unless I move the wrong way, very tolerable.

----------


## lovbyts

Good to hear. Yes usually the 2nd - 3rd day is worst and then the same for a couple days.

How about more details on the surgery? What did the doc say? How did it look inside? More or less than he had expected? Did he go into details on the repair?

----------


## Big

> Good to hear. Yes usually the 2nd - 3rd day is worst and then the same for a couple days.
> 
> How about more details on the surgery? What did the doc say? How did it look inside? More or less than he had expected? Did he go into details on the repair?


she said it went fine and in around 3 months I can start lifting very light, like a few lbs, and said if I don't overdo it during recovery in about a year I can start training normally and make a full recovery.

----------


## lovbyts

That's sucks but it's also good to hear. God I would hate a setback like that but at the same time it could have been worse/permanent.

The doctors still want to cut on my back (fusion) and my shoulder to clean it up but I am going to put it off as long as possible. 

The shoulder keeps me from lifting HEAVY but that's all. If I lift to heavy like a couple weeks ago it hurts like hell so I have to be careful. I think it only slows down my gaining a little, I just cant do any Max weights to push further, only a little at a time. If I lift anything that i can do say only 4x Im done for 2 weeks almost.  :Frown: 

Did they say how much was separated? How many stitches or??? Did they comment on HOW is might have happened or why?

----------


## Big

the surgeon said that although it's impossible to tell, it's possible that the last time I lifted heavy I caused a micro tear that I didn't even know about. she compared it to trying to tear a piece of cloth, then taking scissors and putting a small cut at the edge then trying to tear it again. the last time I hit bi's I finished with hammer curls with 75's to failure. I don't remember any pain at the time, but it does seem like my left arm was sore a day or so longer than the right. it wasn't an injury pain, it was like the pain you get after a good workout so I never thought anything of it.

----------


## cybernox

> the surgeon said that although it's impossible to tell, it's possible that the last time I lifted heavy I caused a micro tear that I didn't even know about. she compared it to trying to tear a piece of cloth, then taking scissors and putting a small cut at the edge then trying to tear it again. the last time I hit bi's I finished with hammer curls with 75's to failure. I don't remember any pain at the time, but it does seem like my left arm was sore a day or so longer than the right. it wasn't an injury pain, it was like the pain you get after a good workout so I never thought anything of it.


I guess she is right about that. I remember one of my friend's chest busted on heavy workout and we had to rush him to hospital. But his was due to improper workout.

But the cut theory by your doc does explains the issue. That's why lifting that 20 pound thing got your muscle teared.

----------


## c-Z

Sucks getting old. LOL.... Rest it up brother. Good luck man

----------


## bjpennnn

Sorry to hear about this man. good luck with everything.

----------


## G4R

I was going to call ya Big, but I figured I would give you some rest. I forgot to ask you the other night when I talked to you, how badly did this affect your work schedule? Did you have any sick days, or did you use some vacation?

----------


## DCannon

Just reading about this now. Real sorry to hear about all this Big. Take it easy, recovery will be slow but it will get back to normal before you know it.

I actually tore my tricep tendon off my elbow and my quad tendon off my knee in the same week. Recovery sucked being in a brace on my arm and leg at the same time. I was back in the gym in 3 months though, using real light weights.

Good luck with your recovery, take it easy and get some rest.

----------


## Big

> I was going to call ya Big, but I figured I would give you some rest. I forgot to ask you the other night when I talked to you, how badly did this affect your work schedule? Did you have any sick days, or did you use some vacation?


call any time J, I find myself sleeping odd hours, I catch a few z's whenever my arm allows, just leave a message if I miss the call. I'm not working right now anyway, took a layoff waiting for a series of grants to come through. I had enough cash set aside to live comfortably for a year or so before I have to drag myself back to work, so I have time to recover.

----------


## Apanda

I'm new here but sorry to hear about this. I have been reading alot of the "newbie" stickies and found alot of useful information from you. 

Good luck with the heart and bp issues and hope for a speedy recovery.

Side note :Big Grin: id you ever take PWO's that had caffeine or stims? How did you usually react to them? With a BP over 200...wow.

----------


## Big

my bp only recently started running high, within the last year I'd say. At my last full physical I was normal. It's way down now, today it measure 102 over 62.

----------


## lovbyts

Well it's been a few more days, how goes the recovery? Is it feeling any better? Letting you sleep more comfortably?

I hope the recovery is going per scheduled or better.

----------


## Big

as of yesterday I'm able to straighten my left arm out fully, and the pain is better. my wrist still feels like it has a bad sprain, I'm not sure what's up with that since they didn't even do anything to the wrist, but I bought a wrist brace that I wear while I'm sleeping and it helps. today I gently flexed my left bicep just to see how it feels and it wasn't bad. I used a can of soda for weight and did some curls and side and front shoulder raises just to work on the range of motion and get some blood to the muscles, and it felt good. I know it sounds silly to be lifting a can of soda, but I have to start somewhere. I'm not going to rush things to the point I hurt myself, but I'm not just going to sit on my ass and feel sorry for myself if I can be doing anything in the direction of building back up. today I haven't worn the sling, since I can straighten the arm now I'm letting it hang to the side. I'm starting to use my left arm in moderation, turning door knobs, turning on the faucet, things like that just to get used to using it again. 
my bp being so low makes me feel fatigued and tired all the time, but met with my cardiologist and he wants to keep my doses the same so as to give my heart a bit of a break.

----------


## terraj

So you still have more tests with the cardiologist?

What has is said so far in regards to your heart? Has he said anything about your training?

----------


## Big

he was going to order a stress test, but upon seeing the blood pressure low just off the meds, he told me to stay on the meds, avoid stress (yeah right) and come back in 3 months. I actually plan to start back on cardio, as far as I'm concerned the heart is a muscle, and if a muscle is weak then you train it. might not be the right answer, but I'm just not the type to not be active. I'll be smart about it, monitor my bp multiple times a day, before and after training, etc, and be more conscious of the little signals I may have overlooked before, but I still plan to train and lead an active life.

----------


## terraj

Yeah you would think LOW level cardio is going to be a plus.

I am guessing that you were a heavy, low to mid reps guy before?

Maybe the come back has an "easier on the heart" style of training...

----------


## Big

> Yeah you would think LOW level cardio is going to be a plus.
> 
> I am guessing that you were a heavy, low to mid reps guy before?
> 
> Maybe the come back has an "easier on the heart" style of training...


yep I was, and I'm thinking the same thing.

----------


## Big

although it's early recovery seemed to be going pretty well, then my forearm started hurting like crazy. it got so bad last night that I couldn't sleep, went in today and got it xrayed and found that the bone in my forearm split long ways, from the holes where they drilled it to about half way to my wrist. waiting for a call back from the surgeon now to find out the next step, my doc that did the xrays thinks the surgeon will have to go back in and put clamp(s) around the bone where it split.

----------


## terraj

and the hits just keep on coming...

----------


## cybernox

Damn. any updates on this ?

----------


## Big

met with the surgeon today, she said that the bone will heal on it's own. called it a "greenstick fracture" or something like that, but the anchors that hold the tendons are still in place so she said it will be ok. guess we'll see.

----------


## dangerous dan

hope its okay must be a real twat for you at the moment, im sufering with my hand at the min, im dreading chest tomorrow as ill have to go real light

----------


## cybernox

> met with the surgeon today, she said that the bone will heal on it's own. called it a "greenstick fracture" or something like that, but the anchors that hold the tendons are still in place so she said it will be ok. guess we'll see.


Hmm. if the tendons are in place .. then the bone hasn't suffered that much. But bro, just remember to take precaution. This can leads to serious problem if not taken care of.

----------


## brokendown

you should probable use your sling if the doc's still recommend it, a sling is there more to stop you from using your arm , than it is to "hang" it there.

I would guess that you shouldn't even flex your arm , this would apply a lot of pressure on the connections the Doc has made also.

Did they give you any idea on your healing time. Maybe take photos of your arm right be for you get back to the gym,then you can see how much it changes .

----------


## cybernox

@brokendown: I guess you are right. Sling should be used.

----------


## Big

yeah I've gone back to the sling, ace bandage on forearm, and wrist brace. I probably rushed things a bit too much. guess it's time to focus on leg extensions and hamstring curls for a while. loose estimate for healing well enough to lift lightly is 3 months, but I have visits scheduled every 3 weeks indefinitely for now so that figure could change. loose estimate for working out normally again is a year, and of course that too may change.

----------


## lovbyts

Damn that sucks Big.... If it's not one thing it's 2 others.  :Frown:

----------


## Nicotine

> no insurance right now, I'll be paying payments forever


come to canada, we'll marry. free health care!

In ALL seriousness - don't lose focus.... 

it's just so mindblowing that something as simple as lifting a hood which weighs nothing caused it... but at the same time, maybe it was just inevitable and was ready to give?

if it had been while you were lifting heavy, you possibly could have hurt yourself further...could be worse?

maybe take the extra time to hang out with your son? 

all the best in your recovery. keep focused....

edit: and at the same time, could continuing testosterone useage increase healing times?

maybe run a cruise during your healing time?

----------


## Big

If it wasn't so cold up there that offer would sound better. I actually went to Canada on vacation when I was around 5 but I don't remember much about it.
Had I been lifting something heavy it may have been worse but I would have felt better about it lol. I've bumped up my cruise dose a bit to help maintain during down time.

----------


## Nicotine

it's 34 degrees outside :P

i cant even be outside. way too warm for me.

what are you running during cruise if you dont mind me asking? 

just test? or a bit of GH thrown in? (good for healing??)

----------


## Big

Right now test and GH

----------


## G4R

> Right now test and GH


Dear god man, it is after 3am and you are still awake.... I am going to send you some Horse sedatives.

----------


## Big

I was up till this morning before I got a few hours. When I do rest it isn't sound sleep because the arm wakes me each time I roll over on it. Yesterday I started using my tens unit (electronic muscle stimulation) on my upper arms and shoulders.

----------


## G4R

Believe me, I know whats its like not getting any sleep, and when you do, its only for a couple hours. It wears on you after a while, until you are walking around like a zombie, getting in a bad mood, just staring blankly....... its not fun. 

I feel for ya

----------


## cybernox

> Believe me, I know whats its like not getting any sleep, and when you do, its only for a couple hours. It wears on you after a while, until you are walking around like a zombie, getting in a bad mood, just staring blankly....... its not fun. 
> 
> I feel for ya


Yea. I know this feeling. My habit of working late night till 5 AM or something 7 AM made some life worse. I cant sleep at night at all. Even if I sleep @ 11:00 PM .. I'll automatically wakeup in 1.5 hours. 

Last time I had a shoulder injury .. and whenever I tried to sleep ontime ( 10:30 PM) .. all I can sleep was for 30 or 45 mins after which I rolled over to my injured shoulder .. and then I woke up which minor pain again. 

I just pray you recovery ASAP.

----------


## sean_holland

I been following this thread....your luck is bound to change. Gotta buy a lottery ticket your due for some winnings.

...and Nicotine is right, its hot as balls up here in Edmonton right now. Canada is nice. Cold in the Winter and Hot in the summer. Its like living in a different country every couple months, and my health care is FREE.

----------


## BJJ

> Right now test and GH


How much GH do you use daily?

----------


## Big

right now I'm on 10iu.
looking good in the avvy by the way

----------


## BJJ

> right now I'm on 10iu.
> looking good in the avvy by the way


Do you plan to go higher than that?
I mean in regard of your injury.

Thanks for the compliment.

----------


## Big

no I was actually running less until the injury, that will be my max dose for a while, can't afford to go higher than that

----------


## Egeezy

> I put the big block vette on the back burner for now, started tearing the '64 Stingray down for a frame-off, and picked up a Grand-Touring RX8 for my first ricer project. That's what the hood is for.


I have a 2004 rx8! love my car to death but don't love the gas mileage

----------


## Big

> I have a 2004 rx8! love my car to death but don't love the gas mileage


yeah they are such fun little cars, perfect weight distribution and revs like a bike

----------


## Nicotine

10iu?!?!?!  :Embarrassment: 

up here, 100iu (i think it's that amount) is like $500 for a kit....  :Embarrassment: 

i was contemplating 2iu a day, to speed up healing between training and get a bit thicker...... 

have you talked to your dr about running the GH during healing?

i cant even imagine what your test cruise is at :P

----------


## lovbyts

> I was up till this morning before I got a few hours. When I do rest it isn't sound sleep because the arm wakes me each time I roll over on it. Yesterday I started using my tens unit (electronic muscle stimulation) on my upper arms and shoulders.


My ADD kicked in and after reading this post last week I got distracted. LOL

Want to borrow my Tens unit? hehehe I have a unit I bought about 10 years ago to play with. It has 4 pads/separate dials and is STRONG. I have never gotten up past 7. I LOCKED my biceps at 7 one time and they hurt for a week. LOL

I keep thinking I need to hook it up and play with it sometime. I used one at the physical therapy 3 years ago after my back surgery and I would always max that one out no problem. It was the big floor PT type but mine is stronger.

So, 
what's the update? I am impressed every day when I see you online still fighting the trolls one armed and giving the advice to all who ask.

I stay out of the Q&A for over a week due to frustration and after going back the first post I read I just have to shake my head... It never changes.

----------


## Big

my tens unit isn't very strong, it's a cheap one I bought off ebay a few years ago. the pain is bearable, sleep is really the hardest part because I typically roll from one side to the other a few times through the night and there is no way I can lay on the arm yet. I sometimes forget and grab the covers with the left hand and it wakes me straight up. that's why I'm on at such crazy hours these days, I stay awake until I'm exhausted enough to pass out for a while. I've been doing concentrated flexing on my pecs, lats, and traps, and been doing leg extensions, otherwise I'm just being lazy.

----------


## lovbyts

Dude I would never say you are lazy, you are on here WAY to much and still putting up with TO much crap from kids/newbies. With your pain and all I dont know how you do it. You must be very patient; even though I know your wife/kids would disagree sometimes LOL

I know before my back surgery the only way I could sleep was taking vicodine and Valium at the same time. OK it was 2 750 vic and one Valium. LOL

This is pretty much what my unit is; brief case included LOL
http://www.bodyshapers.com/htm/bm1008bi.htm

----------


## Big

wow, that's nice. I think mine is made by Playskool.

----------


## SquatMan

Sorry to hear about your injury Big,

Although, I would like to comment on your heart issues.

I'm no cardiologist by any means, but I can tell you that a very close friend of mine was diagnosed with the same thing as you, arterial defibrillation, but after many many test and trips to different specialist, he found out that it was actually something else, it was called: Endothelial dysfunction, basically a big word to say that his arteries and peripheral blood vessels would not dilate adequately for proper blood flow, so his angina was relative to this, now when he finally got this diagnosis, the specialist told him that no matter how well he ate, if he could not control his stress levels, he would not fully recover.

So he embarked on a different path that most bodybuilders would even think of, this path included yoga and meditation!! Yes, you read this correctly...LOL he even lagued about it, but decide to at least give it a try, anyhow...fast forward to 2 years later...now he enjoys life to it's fullest..inside and outside of the gym, although he has not had any full blown angina attacks and BP surges, there have been little ups and downs along the way, he fully believes the yoga and meditation helped him tremendously!

Just something I thought I'd share with you.

Good luck brother!


S

----------


## cybernox

> Sorry to hear about your injury Big,
> 
> Although, I would like to comment on your heart issues.
> 
> I'm no cardiologist by any means, but I can tell you that a very close friend of mine was diagnosed with the same thing as you, arterial defibrillation, but after many many test and trips to different specialist, he found out that it was actually something else, it was called: Endothelial dysfunction, basically a big word to say that his arteries and peripheral blood vessels would not dilate adequately for proper blood flow, so his angina was relative to this, now when he finally got this diagnosis, the specialist told him that no matter how well he ate, if he could not control his stress levels, he would not fully recover.
> 
> So he embarked on a different path that most bodybuilders would even think of, this path included yoga and meditation!! Yes, you read this correctly...LOL he even lagued about it, but decide to at least give it a try, anyhow...fast forward to 2 years later...now he enjoys life to it's fullest..inside and outside of the gym, although he has not had any full blown angina attacks and BP surges, there have been little ups and downs along the way, he fully believes the yoga and meditation helped him tremendously!
> 
> Just something I thought I'd share with you.
> ...



Already gave him breathing exercises in Yoga. Once he gets even with those I'd send some more Vids. But seriously, I've seen person with the age of 55 even 60 getting their BP problem gone forever with Yoga.

----------


## SquatMan

> It could have been worse during the workout. Like Terraj said everything happens for a reason. 
> 
> If it wasn't injury .. your heart + BP could have done more damage. With this injury you got to know about the weak heart + BP stuff. Maybe God got you injured to make sure you care for your major problems ( heart and BP). 
> 
> As you are already injured and would take 2 to 3 months. I'd suggest you start with Breathing exercises ( Indian style Yoga Breathing exercise or Japanese Style Breathing). Both these will help in aid your heart with Oxygen + make it stronger.
> 
> I've seen people thinking Breathing exercise is for old ppl. But In reality its basic of life. 
> 
> Take care Man. Slow down if needed. But Stay with us.



Sorry I didn't mention this is my post Cyber,,,I read your post...but just wanted to reinforce the benefits of yoga.


S

----------


## cybernox

> Sorry I didn't mention this is my post Cyber,,,I read your post...but just wanted to reinforce the benefits of yoga.
> 
> 
> S


Hey wasnt really posting to get the credit. lol. Actually I had alot of PM exchanging with Big at that time. So, I thought I might have not typed on the thread.

----------


## lovbyts

> wow, that's nice. I think mine is made by Playskool.


Want to borrow mine? Seriously if you think it would be more benefit to you I would loan it/send it to you to use.

----------


## songdog

Sorry to here that big guy.I fell and shredded mine last year.Hope you have better luck with yours.

----------


## MrGreen

Sorry to hear about this sure your regaining some use by now although I didnt read the whole thread. 

Pictures of car??? 

I have several mustangs myself. Tore down one that was a turbo car mid 9's and now trying to finish up the new chassis for the twin turbo setup. Should be high 7 to low 8's although the cage is only cert to 8.50. LOL Will have to just keep in on pump gas.

----------


## Big

> Sorry to hear about this sure your regaining some use by now although I didnt read the whole thread. 
> 
> Pictures of car??? 
> 
> I have several mustangs myself. Tore down one that was a turbo car mid 9's and now trying to finish up the new chassis for the twin turbo setup. Should be high 7 to low 8's although the cage is only cert to 8.50. LOL Will have to just keep in on pump gas.


damn sounds nice!
here's the 502 vette







and the Mazda I'll be fixing up just for something different

----------


## MrGreen

That vette is clean!! Gezz.... What does it weight? 2600 or so? Im sure it moves! Need a little dope on that thing!  :Wink/Grin: 


This is the old turbo car on the dyno.

717 on pump gas and 21 psi
980 on C-16 and 35 psi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzKgIOecOSM



The 2 daily drivers 03 cobra and 06 dyna glide.
Cobra is currently getting a ported blower put on and when I get it back I am going to split the 125 shot into 2 kits one 75 and one 50. Car made 480 rwhp with no dope before should be real close to 700 after new blower and dope.






New car is still in the works should be in paint soon then just have to put it back together. Its about frame up as you can get on a fox body car. LOL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjcewgu2SYk

As you can tell by the date I have been working on this one for a while!

----------


## MrGreen

The turbos are mounted up behind the lights so they can not be seen from anywhere and the piping is hid along the frame rails so its hardly visible from under the hood. Exhaust runs inside the fender and will exit out the back as if it was factory exhaust but have cutouts behind the front tires dumping to the ground. AC/PS and all that good stuff all while making 1k+ rwhp! LOL Unsuspecting folks are going to be handing over some cash.



I would love to have a more rare car like that vette but I just cant afford those damn things!! My shell cost me 600 bucks! LOL A vette shell like yours would be several grand. Maybe in a few years! I have the woman and little one eating up every spare penny for now! LOL

Since you have a vette I have to do it.



Plates for the twin turbo car. :hello

----------


## Big

some damn nice rides right there^
never weighed the vette.
I need to get some current bike pics as well

----------


## MrGreen

> some damn nice rides right there^
> never weighed the vette.
> I need to get some current bike pics as well


We can trade! LOL My pile of parts and project car for that vette 

LMK!! LOL 

A friend of mine passed away and that was his bike. His dad called me and asked if I wanted it because he couldnt keep it and didnt want to get rid of it. SO I bought it off of him 2 years ago with 3k miles for 8k. I thought it was a killer deal and although I never wanted a bike I figured my boy would want me to have it also. Since then me and the woman ride the hell out of it and she went from not even wanting to ride to wanted to get her own! Doubtful I will ever be alive and not have a bike now that I have enjoyed one for myself.

What do you ride?

----------


## Big

Sportbikes, I have a couple R1s, one stock and one modded, and I have an FJ1200 I plan to make into a drag bike, but it's in pieces.

----------


## MrGreen

That new R1 sounds freakin sweet with the new crank design but I just dont fit on them right being so tall. I hear BMW just recently came out with a sport bike that is amazing and fast as hell. 

How is your injury anyway been a couple months.

----------


## Big

I can push with the arm, but still can't really pull. In about a month I'm going to start some very light curls and pull-downs.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> no insurance right now, I'll be paying payments forever


not sure if you read my post a while back in the Europe Vs America post regarding my $76,000 hospital bill i got for my infected leg.. anyways, what i didn't get into was that since i had been employed and recently laid off (with in 6 months) and i owned a home in Sacramento county i qualified for this program that was paid for by the city that paid for the whole thing.. there are a lot of things out there that you can still qualify for if you are unemployed or self employed that you will have never even heard of.. so don't lose hope just yet, there is a chance you can get some kiknd of assistance..

----------


## Big

> not sure if you read my post a while back in the Europe Vs America post regarding my $76,000 hospital bill i got for my infected leg.. anyways, what i didn't get into was that since i had been employed and recently laid off (with in 6 months) and i owned a home in Sacramento county i qualified for this program that was paid for by the city that paid for the whole thing.. there are a lot of things out there that you can still qualify for if you are unemployed or self employed that you will have never even heard of.. so don't lose hope just yet, there is a chance you can get some kiknd of assistance..


good info, one of the nurses was telling me about some grant program they have, I'm going to check into it.

----------


## MACHINE5150

That Vett is sick.. what you got under the hood?

Heres mine.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idi2hULC6d8

1969 Camaro SS rebuilt in 1997 by the guy in the video.. 454 bored out to a 468.. blowing a mean 750-850 HP.... They don't have these over here in Ireland.. so the ladies go nuts whenever i take it out..

----------


## MACHINE5150

> good info, one of the nurses was telling me about some grant program they have, I'm going to check into it.


yeah.. it was random.. i was fortunate that my GF's mom was a nurse and was able to help me out with the process, but there are things out there. good luck with the recovery bud

----------


## Big

wow, beautiful!!!
vette has a healthy normally aspirated 502, 700R4, 2500 stall and 3.70:1 rear. I couldn't go too crazy because I don't want to cut it up and traction is a serious issue. I actually considered tubbing the rear, but some of my corvette purist buddies bitched and moaned till I backed off.

----------


## MrGreen

Machine beautiful car! Looks great! 

Big if you switch over to EFI there are several systems with TC that would amaze you. Getting a 800+ hp car to hook isnt near as hard as it use to be these days. Hell even running a carb with a MSD 7531 or EFI you still have control over your timing curve and are able to use a TC system.

http://www.msdignition.com/7531_Prog...al-7_Plus.aspx

There is some crazy stuff out there! David Wolfe just recently went 3 or 4 times back to back 4.4X's in the 1/8 on a DR tire! LOL Thanks to AMS1000.

----------


## lovbyts

OK time for a bump and update...

----------


## lovbyts

Way to long for an update. Where is Big? How is he?

----------


## D7M

> Way to long for an update. Where is Big? How is he?


Look at his title...he's retired.

----------


## JinNtonic

I agree. How you doing Big?

----------


## D7M

lol. Did you even read the post above yours before you posted?

----------


## BJJ

^^^
He could not D7M?

Why? Just look at how many posts he got right on that.

That number has a meaning...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## D7M

> ^^^
> He could not D7M?
> 
> Why? Just look at how many posts he got right on that.
> 
> That number has a meaning...


hahaa...touché!

----------


## dec11

im only seeing now why Big retired, on this thread. fvcking hell, i hope hes doing ok, anyone know? and the heart thing, both sides of my family are riddled with heart probs, and now at 35 and hving read this its making think about my heavier training!

----------


## lovbyts

> Look at his title...he's retired.


I did see that but I have a hard time believing he would just stop 100%. I hope he stops back by to let us know how he is doing, how things are healing.

----------

